

Sketchcasting - jkush
http://sketchcast.com/

======
nextmoveone
Pretty cool app.

I tried to use it last night to make a presentation for YC.

Didn't work as planned. Couldn't draw fast enough to keep the flow going.

Also, it kind of made the presentation long and drawn out(9 minutes).

I want to present everything relevant in 3 minutes or less!

------
pstuart
Well done, but I don't see a whole lot of value in it.

~~~
bootload
_"... I don't see a whole lot of value in it. ..."_

I wonder about how creating tech tools like this can add more value? Is this
an example of a tool looking for a market? (one hint is 10+ examples of what
you can use it for) Or could it, if it solved one specific UI niche problem in
a _"foo"_ app become a more useful and potentially more valuable?

    
    
        "Cool idea. How do I do it? 
         Are you going to have a DIY 
         blog/sketch. Are there issues 
         about someone being artistically 
         challenged - me?"
    

One reason I can see why the tool could look lame is it is only worthwhile to
creators. If you are not a creator, artist, cartoonist, someone who draws then
you can be left with what appears to be a trivial toy.

But if you applied the technology to an application that users _"might"_ want
(one that comes to mind is virtual birthday cards - sign the card with others
& send it to someone) it becomes a powerful tool and maybe a business ~
[http://sketch.basement.org/2007/07/introducing_sketchcasting...](http://sketch.basement.org/2007/07/introducing_sketchcasting.html)

